# Maple tree should I



## sawwood (Nov 10, 2010)

Guy call said he has Maple tree thats comming down soon and wants to know if i want it. Drove over to take a look at it. Must
be 36" diamer. But on one side there is a line of mold going from
bottom to the fist limb. Should i take it and see whats inside or
tell the guy we pass on it? JR its here in Independence and easy 
to.

Lester


----------



## Mizer (Mar 11, 2010)

Take it.


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

sawwood said:


> Should i take it and see whats inside


If it's free, without hesitation.





.


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

Mizer and I replied at the exact same time...what he said. :icon_smile:





.


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

Yes definitely take it. 

If I had replied 43 minutes earlier I would have replied at the exact same time as Daren and Mizer too. :huh:











.


----------



## sawwood (Nov 10, 2010)

OK Guys i will take it when the guy calls. May have to do some triming to fit the mill. 

Lester


----------



## Gypo Logger (Nov 28, 2010)

You'll probably see some wicked soupy grain around any rot or seam. Maybe even some spalt.
John


----------



## Mr Mac (May 31, 2010)

Gypo Logger said:


> You'll probably see some wicked soupy grain around any rot or seam. Maybe even some spalt.
> John


Spalting is what I was thinking as well. If so, I'll give you my address so you can send me some for pen blanks! :thumbsup:


----------



## sawwood (Nov 10, 2010)

Mr Mac i will let you know when i git it and if it has any spalting
i plan on making some turning blanks and pen blanks.

Lester


----------



## Gypo Logger (Nov 28, 2010)

Mr Mac said:


> Spalting is what I was thinking as well. If so, I'll give you my address so you can send me some for pen blanks! :thumbsup:


 It's quite easy to spalt your own wood, just get a section of hard maple that's green when the sap runs during syrup season.
Take the length of wood and place it a damp area where, ferns, raspberry or willow reside, even tall swamp grass. Leave it there for at least a few months or longer.
It seems that the decomposing sap is what causes the spalting.
John


----------

